# Wedding reportage book.



## ballochboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi getting married this summer, and trying to get my old college buddy (press photographer) to do my wedding photographs. Would like to do the photographs myself but I've got to be in them (lol)


I'm looking for more contempory reportage shots with some old school classics thrown in for good measure.


It's going to be a book not an album, so I'm looking for ideas on what else I could put on a page. What I'm trying to do is give it a scrap book feel. So on one blank page I may insert the layout of the table plan (taking up the whole page as a background) over this could be an image of the best man reading out friends wedding card's or telegrams. under this image I could insert a scanned section of one of these cards (the well wishers hand written words).


I want a style like this to give us more of a memory of the bigger picture that went on. Background's I have thought of for some pages would be The invite's, the venue's plans and brochure, The table plan, The menu ect. So if you can think of anything, ideas would be welcome. Along with any other ideas that could fill up some blank parts of a page, such as writting (the telegrams) history and facts of the venue, and place(location).


I don't plan to do every page like this as some important images will take up the whole page but if you get the idea what I'm trying to do, any ideas would be welcomed.
Cheers


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 20, 2011)

Over the years, I have recognized that folks living in the British Isles often equate "commercial photography" with "photography for sale."

Over here, "commercial" refers to the USE of the photography...  as the client uses the photographs to develop or promote their OWN commerce.

This post will likely get more results in the "General Shop Talk" area.

-Pete


----------

